# Seeking friendly Advice about Chapala Region



## Kbris (Feb 19, 2009)

Hola a todos, I'm just looking for a little bit of input as I'm about to embark on a trip to Lake Chapala with moving there in mind. I'm a 69 year old retired male seriously considering spending the rest of my retirement in Mexico. I'm alone, have a fairly decent pension ($3000+) and not many encumbrances. I have a fair knowledge and use of spanish as I was an ESL teacher in the states for thirty years. I want to rent a house or condo, not interested in buying a home ( been there, done that). I would appreciate any advice on how to find a rental and make the transition as painless as possible. Everything I read about the weather, the cost of living, the lifestyle and the people of the Chapala area is very appealing. I would like to know about he downside and the upside of living in Mexico. I'm an avid bicycle rider and I read that there is a bike path (ciclopista) along Lake Chapala. Could anyone tell me about that? Any advice at all about anything of the area is highly welcome. I have been to Mexico several times in the past. I lived in Bucerías for two months some time ago.
Thanks for your help.

Keith Bris
Mesquite, Nevada


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Keith. There is far too much to tell, other than to suggest that we have the world's best weather all year, proximity to a world class city and the availability of virtually everything an expat could hope for in products. Restaurants abound in all flavors and musical entertainment, fiestas, movies and other activities are available, including volunteering for many charitable groups.
The cyclopista runs between Chapala and Ajijic, then onward toward Jocotopec, providing many miles of paved surface and a lot to explore along the way.
When you arrive, feel free to send me a PM and, if you like, we'll get together. You will be arriving at a time when the winter 'snowbirds' start to migrate back north, making rentals easier to find. You will be in a good negotiating position if you are willing to sign a long term contract for a place that fits your needs.
Enjoy your new life in Mexico.


----------



## EEK! (May 15, 2007)

*Chapala*

Keith: RVGRINGO is right. This is a very broad subject. I suggest going to one of the forums (chapala.com or ajijiccityguide.com) and using the archives to answer your questions. These forums get a little raunchy at times -- neglect the crazies. Go down there and spend 3-6 months looking around before you buy real estate. It is a terrific area, but each person favors a specific areas over others. You will love it. RVGRINGO never gives bad advise ... contact him when you arrive. EEK!



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, Keith. There is far too much to tell, other than to suggest that we have the world's best weather all year, proximity to a world class city and the availability of virtually everything an expat could hope for in products. Restaurants abound in all flavors and musical entertainment, fiestas, movies and other activities are available, including volunteering for many charitable groups.
> The cyclopista runs between Chapala and Ajijic, then onward toward Jocotopec, providing many miles of paved surface and a lot to explore along the way.
> When you arrive, feel free to send me a PM and, if you like, we'll get together. You will be arriving at a time when the winter 'snowbirds' start to migrate back north, making rentals easier to find. You will be in a good negotiating position if you are willing to sign a long term contract for a place that fits your needs.
> Enjoy your new life in Mexico.


----------



## Kbris (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thanks for responding to my message. Would love to meet up for coffee and a face to face chat when I get to Chapala.

KeithB


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We'll look for your PM.
Hasta luego


----------



## cstone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Some info on Chapala*

Hi Kris,

Newby Member Cindy here. 

We have homes in Lakeside, one in La Floresta and another in Mirasol and have enjoyed them both. Lakeside is our destination when retirement time finally rolls around. Current finances the world over may mean another year or two of employment, but we try to get there every summer.

There is a ciclopista and a new pier/boardwalk in Chapala. I don't know how far they plan to extend the boardwal, but if it comes a few miles farther, we could ride bikes or walk to Chapala along the shore. That would be lovely.

We don't own cars and so we walk or take the bus everywhere. I always see bikers along the ciclopista . It's not always smooth and easy to ride or walk on, as it is sometimes muddy, with small potholes and stretches of broken pavement. I wouldn't recommend one of those fancy racing bikes that remind me of thoroughbred horses, Instead, a bike with a sturdier frame and bigger wheels - more like a mountain bike, might serve you better.

I plan to get a golf cart, and then I will have access to everywhere I need to go. We rely on the bus that travels up/down the carreterra and our feet, along with the occasional taxi.

We live in Japan, where I am a teacher at an international school. We walk a lot here, so walking in Mexico is now very comfortable, even for me. I only wis the sidewalks were in a bit better shape and that I would lose my fear of cobblestones. But, maybe that's a healthy fear !

One of our places may be for rent. Let me know if you want to chat more abut it.

CStone




Kbris said:


> Hola a todos, I'm just looking for a little bit of input as I'm about to embark on a trip to Lake Chapala with moving there in mind. I'm a 69 year old retired male seriously considering spending the rest of my retirement in Mexico. I'm alone, have a fairly decent pension ($3000+) and not many encumbrances. I have a fair knowledge and use of spanish as I was an ESL teacher in the states for thirty years. I want to rent a house or condo, not interested in buying a home ( been there, done that). I would appreciate any advice on how to find a rental and make the transition as painless as possible. Everything I read about the weather, the cost of living, the lifestyle and the people of the Chapala area is very appealing. I would like to know about he downside and the upside of living in Mexico. I'm an avid bicycle rider and I read that there is a bike path (ciclopista) along Lake Chapala. Could anyone tell me about that? Any advice at all about anything of the area is highly welcome. I have been to Mexico several times in the past. I lived in Bucerías for two months some time ago.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Keith Bris
> Mesquite, Nevada


----------



## Kbris (Feb 19, 2009)

Cindy, I'd love to chat about the rental. I'll be in Chapala April 2nd. Please contact me by PM or e-mail.

Keith B


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It isn't a good idea to post your e-mail address in the open; it generates spam to your address. So, I've removed it and forwarded it to Cindy by PM so that she can contact you at her option. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Kbris (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thanks*



RVGRINGO said:


> It isn't a good idea to post your e-mail address in the open; it generates spam to your address. So, I've removed it and forwarded it to Cindy by PM so that she can contact you at her option. Hope you don't mind.


Thanks RvGringo.

KBris


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Keith,

You have the same plans in mind that I do - I just put my FL home on the market and am praying it sells soon (I'm already paying rent for a casita in Chapala area) so I can get down there.

Check the classifieds at lakechapalasociety[dot]org - they often have rentals and other things you might need. I plan to join the society when I get there for many reasons, including their mail service and Spanish lessons (I took French in HS - not much help for Mexico living).

Hope that helps & I wish you lots and lots of joy in your new venture,

Donna


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good luck with the sale of that Florida home and welcome to Chapala and this forum.


----------



## Kbris (Feb 19, 2009)

*Gracías*



floridagal said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> You have the same plans in mind that I do - I just put my FL home on the market and am praying it sells soon (I'm already paying rent for a casita in Chapala area) so I can get down there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Donna. Fortunately, I have several years of Spanish education and also taught Mexican children English for 30 years. I´m sure my transition will be a bit smoother because of it. I hope your house sells soon in this crazy buyer´s market. I don´t envy you struggling to sell a house now. Best of luck to you.

Keith


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

RVGringo - thank you for the welcome and the good wishes... 

Kbris - Yes, I read that you were well-versed in the Spanish language, that's wonderful, you'll fit right in like a native in no time at all.  Yes, the market is terrible - I wish I'd known what I know now a year ago. (Doesn't everyone - especially if one owns a few stocks).

I'm just trusting God to send me the perfect buyer and soon - I can't keep up mortgage, insurance AND rent for very long and He knows that.  Thank you for your good wishes, too!

Donna


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

*A Route To Avoid Guadalajara traffic?*

Hi, 

This question is for those who have likely tried shortening their route to get to Chapala *w/o having to drive through Guadalajara*.

I used Google Maps to zero in on the route as follows:

Go to maps.google.com and type in Zapotlanejo, Mx and then click satellite and zoom in a little so you can see the road names and the terrain better. 

I'm curious if anyone has actually taken this route: *get on Mex 80 from Zapotlanejo to El Salto, then Ctra El Salto to Mex 23 & then Mex 35 to Ajijic or stay on Mex 23 to Chapala*? 

It looks like it would save a whole bunch of driving time and avoid the big city hassles entirely - but it's from a satellite view and I can't tell as much as the locals could, of course. 

Thanks so much for the insight since I've never been there, don't know if those are good roads or treacherous ones...

Donna


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Quote: "Mex 80 from Zapotlanejo to El Salto, then Ctra El Salto to Mex 23 & then Mex 35 to Ajijic or stay on Mex 23 to Chapala?"

You have the general idea of an alternate route, but it just isn't going to save you time or trouble. You would have to find your way from 80D to 80 and the road from Zapotlanejo to 35 isn't very good and parts are hard to follow through villages on rural two lane roads. Rt.35 does not go to Ajijic. It is much easier to stay on 80D to 90D into the southern tip of Guadalajara, where you will see exit signs for the 'Aeropuerto' and 'Chapala'. Follow those and you will be just fine. They are multi-lane highways and the Airport is on the way to Chapala. Just before Chapala, you will see a sign for Ajijic on a short bypass; or, you can continue to Chapala and follow the Ajijic sign from there.
Please don't make the mistake of depending upon numbered route signs in Mexico. They are few and far between, often inaccurate (left over from route changes years ago), or just plain missing. You will find large green highway signs which will lead you toward your destination. It is a good idea to know the places you will bypass, pass through, or stop. As such, you won't exit the main roads when you really want to continue onward, especially when there are bypasses which will speed you on your way.
For example: If you were departing Colima with Ajijic as your destination, you would follow signs toward Guadalajara but you must know where to stop following signs to Guadalajara and look for signs for Morelia. However, you must also know that Jocotopec is along the way and you want to pass through it. Sadly, there is no handy sign to tell you when to turn to Jocotopec. Instead, you must know that Jiquilpan is between Morelia and Jocotopec. As such, you will know to turn when you see the sign for Jiquilpan. Having done that, you will eventually come to another intersection which will (Surprise!) have a sign indicating Jocotopec. From there, follow the signs for Chapala and you will find Ajijic along the way. Geography 101 and a bit of scouting skills will help. Otherwise, you may visit Guadalajara unexpectedly, get lost and stumble upon a sign for the airport and/or Chapala. No big problem until it gets dark. Then, you discover that Mexico doesn't use reflective paint for the lines on the road, if there are any, and that bikes and some trucks or cars just don't have tail lights. Of course, the cows and horses are without lights as well. But then, there are vehicles with flashing blue lights. Why is that 'cop' wearing a mask?
Drive in the daylight and plan your trip to be liesurely. Stop for the night, smell the roses along the way. Those who try to make the 14 hour trip from the border to Lake Chapala all in one mad dash are the ones who go astray.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow... well, I figured that a satellite view didn't tell the whole story. My friends who are so graciously meeting me at the tx/mx border only know one way and it's the one you mentioned regarding 80D and main highways. So much for thinking we could cut corners... ha!

I figured you would know all the routes since you've lived there and traversed back and forth many times. Is it safe to continue on for the first night's stop to San Luis Potosi from Weslaco or is that too grueling of a drive - also want a safe haven to sleep without worrying all night. 

Thanks again for all your insight and advice!

Donna


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sure, you can stop in San Luis Potosi. We've done that a few times and always enjoy wandering around 'Centro' in the evening; particularly if it is Sunday and there is a concert in the large gazebo in the main square. We often stay at the Hotel Caledonia, just a few blocks away. It is very reasonable and has a parking garage across the street.
You can exit SLP back on the way you entered and use the bypass, or continue out the other side of town (Follow the big green signs for Guadalajara) and take the beautiful desert route.
Another option, the one we usually use, is to stop in Ciudad Victoria less than 5 hours from the border. That allows a leisurely morning crossing and breakfast at Nuevo Progresso and time to explore Ciudad Victoria, a much warmer town in the cooler months. Then, we proceed to Chapala in about 9 hours the following day, including a lunch stop. In C.V., we stay at the Hotel Sierra Gorda right on the main plaza, with very secure attended parking right behind the hotel. There is a restaurant open for dinner and a small breakfast place that opens at dawn just around the corner, going left and left out the front door.


----------

